# 20 gallon betta + neon tetras



## CaptainFalcon (Apr 16, 2009)

Today, I introduced 3 small neon tetras in to the 20 gallon tank where only my betta lives. the betta is chasing them alot around the tank. I am wondering if it is playful chasing, or hostile. Please give me some useful feedback, thanks!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Im not sure if the chasing is hostile or not. I myself wouldnt house the betta with other fish. but its your choice I guess. I once kept my betta with a small african drawf frog. they got along fine. Im getting a betta today. and he will have his own tank.


----------



## Debbie23 (Apr 18, 2009)

My Fiance and I just set up our aquarium up the other day and we bought fish Thursday night. We bought a Betta, a Male Fancy tail Guppy and 3 other ones i know thier name starts with a m. but my betta does fine with the fish he just swims around minding his own business. My fiance used to work with Fish at walmart and did all kind of studying on them . and believe me Thursday i was asking him all kinds of questions cause I didn't want the betta to hurt the other fish and he said they would do fine together. and they are. your betta just might be trying to get used to them since he was the only fish in the tank to begin with. hope this kinda helps.


----------



## CaptainFalcon (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah thanks guys, the chasing seemed more hostile to me so i just put in a divider.. so far its working out pretty well (I made sure to give my betta a little more space than he needed ^_^)


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If there giving chase it's pretty much a given "Hostile" And if they ever catch up with them, They will slowly rip them up to the point of death. You wanna hope they gpt lots of hiding places, and that won't last forever, 

Plus the stress and fear your putting them thru just isn't right,... If you care about your neons I would remove them,


----------



## annyjay (May 5, 2009)

*You might want to move the tetras*

Had a very similar thing happen. Had I known what the betta's intention was, I would have moved the tiny fish. Unfortunately, just watched one of my bettas eat one of the tetras (couldn't do a thing for the poor little guy). Read somewhere that younger smaller bettas are safe with tetras but once they grow - watch out. My red boy proved that this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bettas will eat neon tetras.I had one years ago that did that.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My 3 Jumbo Neon tetras absolutely worship my Betta. They constantly follow him everywhere like he's the king of fish or something. Occasionally Speedbump (the Betta) chases one out of the way a bit, but it has never been outright hostile. 

I truly think it depends on the Betta's personality, likes and dislikes etc. and I don't believe just because one Betta is okay with tank-mates that another will be too.

~TPF


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

it will all depend on the personality of the betta.........some wont mind tankmates, others will not put up with any other fish in the tank........Putting the divider in the tank was the best solution


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Trust me, remove them


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Yes, my betta hated tankmates (tetras), he murdered a few.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1 neon
1 white cloud

NAMU KILLED THEM!!!!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

i was actually thinkin about gettin some tetras


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

I remember having Cory cats and bettas, they did great together. THe idea is not to get a fish that look like a betta or they will fight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1, reds and crowntails, NEVER house these with other fish.

2, blues/halfmoons, These are fine for a community tank.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

wow thats what i have lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Remove now!!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought two guppies and put them in with Arriel...(10 gallon) Killed in 2 days...


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

i dont have any with me i just was thinkin bout it


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. I was talking to the person who posted this thread....hehe.
What were you thinking about getting??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It depends on the betta's personality whether or not he'll tolerate tankmates.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

ummmm so i was thinking bout getting some tetras for my 5 gal with my crown or veil it just depends


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

i might try it but hopefully im going to get a new betta today female


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> 1, reds and crowntails, NEVER house these with other fish.
> 
> 2, blues/halfmoons, These are fine for a community tank.


What if its a blue crowntail, I put in 5 neons with my male and he killed one and stressed another to where it died a few days later. I removed them and out the survivors with my female and they are doing great. Sometimes if they come up and steal her pellets she will chase them for a few seconds but she always stops before she gets close to them. And the neons never learn they still try to take her food, in fact yesterday on stole a brine shrimp right from her mouth, she was not fond of that but she actually didnt chase it.

Eventually Im going to start a neon only tank with a large shoal of them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know that bettas can and do live with other fish and are fiine but personally, I'd rather have mine living alone.


----------

